# In between binding sizes



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

What binding are you interested in. 10.5 will work with a medium.


----------



## sampeezy (Nov 17, 2013)

burton custom or mission est. I know 10.5 will fit Med, but was curious if it matters that Burton's size chart specifies Large for the 162 and 159 sizes. I imagine it shouldnt.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

This is because of lack of lateral adjustment with burton reflex bindings.


----------



## chazmen11 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've used both Medium and Large Burton Bindings with Burton 10.5 Boots. Go Large for the perfect fit .


----------



## sampeezy (Nov 17, 2013)

Your toe strap isnt all the way down to the last few clicks on lg?


----------



## chazmen11 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes it is. With the Medium Burton i had more room to crank it down, but not enough wiggle room side to side . I really had too work my burton 10.5 boot into Medium binding in order to keep it in correctly.Where The Large now boot sets in just perfect. You can adjust the strap a hole or two so long as your centered .


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a similar question... I wanted to know if anyone has squeezed a size 10boot in a M select now binding... Size 10 according to there website has it on the boarder between the M & L ...I have a feeling that I've read somewhere that they tend to run on the smaller side... and being in-between sizes I would prefer going with the M size to reduce footprint, weight, & space between the boot and board.

Any knowledge would be awesome... and correct me if I'm wrong about sizing down if in-between sizes cause I've read else where that you should size up... hearing mixed ideas about it. I would like to know for certain and clear up my confusion... I do agree with going smaller when possible


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This is why I pass on unibody bindings. I had the same problem with large Cartels and large Flux being too big. In the medium Flux I had to move the baseplate back to the heel edge as far as it would go to center the boot. If you're in between sizes they're don't provide an ideal fit.


----------

